# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Working from home in Gijon Spain.

## Trinigerl

2908D37E-D8A6-43CA-AE84-B94D14450AD1.jpgWe spent two months working from home in Gijón Spain. My mother in law is from Gijón and they have a flat there . Gijón is in Asturias  which is in the north lots of seafood

----------


## cec1

Looks like a comfortable spot to work from home!

----------

